# Few more pics



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Found a few good bulls on the cams that are starting to show up pretty regularly and got a better picture of one we had earlier in the year that has a big front end but falls off on the back. Also had a new one show with a split 6th on his left side and the second cat I have gotten on camera.
View attachment 89746


View attachment 89754


View attachment 89762


View attachment 89770


View attachment 89778


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd take any of those bulls, but I am not too picky. And that cat looks like he's missed a few meals....


----------

